# fehlendes Mark Occurrences



## saila456 (16. Nov 2011)

Hallo. 

Ich habe seit kurzem ein Problem mit Eclipse. 

gestern noch wurde, wenn ich den Cursor auf eine Variable oder Funktion gesetzt habe diese dann im ganzen quelltext der datei markiert. read-zugriffe mit hellgrauem Hintergrudn und write-zugriffe mit heall-braunem Hintergrund. auch wurde mir dies am rechten Rand neben der Scrollbar mit diesen kasten angezeigt. die die auch angezeigt werden bei einem Fehler (in Rot) oder bei einem TODO (in Blau).

seit heute vermiss ich dies Funktion. da ich nicht raus finden konnte wie ich sie wieder einschalte, frage ich hier. kann mir jemand helfen?

saila


----------



## SlaterB (16. Nov 2011)

habe den Titel hin zum Fachbegriff geändert,
die einfachste Möglichkeit das auszuschalten ist ein Button in der Leiste oben mittig, sieht wie ein Pinsel aus,
gehts wieder wenn du den aktivierst?


----------



## saila456 (16. Nov 2011)

Ja das wars. Danke. Nachdem du den titel geändert hast, hab ich es bei Mrs. google eingegeben und sie hat mir die Lösung auch gesagt.


----------

